# My new Kilgore



## Johnturner (Feb 23, 2015)

Today I got my beautiful Kilgore. Feast your eyes.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 10 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful knife , congrats !


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2015)

NICE Knife John!!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm jealous.....great job @Cody Killgore ....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats John. Thats a beautiful Kilgore!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 23, 2015)

Awesome! I'll be showing off my second Kilgore after this auction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Awesome! I'll be showing off my second Kilgore after this auction



I'm betting u will have some stiff competition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2015)

As always, a work of art in its own right! Chuck


----------



## mrbelvetron (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 24, 2015)

John, or @Cody Killgore is that a Mallee handle ? Never get tired of seeing these knives Cody !


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 24, 2015)

Redwood burl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Fantastic knife, fantastic work and fantastic knife maker.


----------

